# Mounting from ... failed with error 19



## albertobsd (Feb 20, 2017)

I am trying to boot from a memstick on an USB 8 GB  created with win32diskimager
Port USB 2.0

FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img

Error:

Mounting from ufs:/dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install failed with error 19.

Previous message as:







By the Image above I think that it's an error of a corrupt image in the USB

What do you think?

The first line of the boot process appears one line that say:


```
gtpboot: invalid backup GTP header
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2017)

Some systems have a slow USB, wait a minute then simply press enter.



albertobsd said:


> The first line of the boot process appears one line that say:


That's expected. The stick is larger than the image, so the partition info doesn't quite line up.

The "corrupt or invalid GPT detected" is an issue however, most likely cause is a corrupted download or a dodgy stick.


----------



## albertobsd (Feb 20, 2017)

Yes, I wait a few seconds and boot normally but at the end show error "Mounting from ... failed with error 19" like the picture:


----------

